# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم SigmaKey-Box تحديثات :  Sigma Software v.2.21.02. Support for new Huawei Qcom devices.

## mohamed73

الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  ................................*Sigma Software v.2.21.02*   ..................................................  ..............*Qcom Tab:*  ..........Newest *Huawei* devices were added to the list of supported  .............*♦ Huawei ASCEND XT H1611 ...........♦ Huawei G9 Lite VNS-AL00 ...........♦ Huawei Honor 5A CAM-AL00 ...........♦ Huawei Y6ii CAM-L32*   ..................................................  .........*Android ADB Tab:*  ..........New models in the list of supported: .............*♦ Avvio L660* (MT6735) ...........*♦ BLU Studio X8 HD* (MT6xxx) ...........*♦ Carrier element ES A771* (MT6592) ...........*♦ Doppio Sg401* (MT6572) ...........*♦ HTC Desire 626GPLUS* (MT6592) ...........*♦ NIU Tek 4D2* (MT6572) ...........*♦ Own Fun+* (MT6580) ...........*♦ OPPO A1601* (MT6750) ...........*♦ PLARK-P23* (MT8382) ...........*♦ Verycool S3502* (MT6571) ...........*♦ Wiko K-Kool* (MT6580) ...........*♦ ZTE Blade X9 TT175* (MT6753)    ..................................................  .الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## drisselasri

mreciiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii

----------


## yasien

شكراااااا

----------


## tarikos80

شكرا اخي

----------


## hh20075

merci mon frere

----------

